# Broken Throttle Shaft - Walbro Carb



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

I broke my throttle shaft while reassembling a Walbro carb (diaphragm type WA) after soaking it. It runs now but I can't control the speed. Is this part easily found or do I have to replace the entire carb.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What was the carb attached to? Brand and model number if possible.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

It is a Mantis tiller model SV-2AE, Echo air cooled two-stroke single cylinder engine, Walbro diaphragm, model WA type. This is all the manual lists, it does not give specific model numbers. It slides through the carb just below the idle and high speed needles and connects to the valve throttle control. It is an older model, could be as much as 15 years old, maybe older.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

You should be able to find a used carb that you can salvage the throttle shaft from pretty easy. Walbro carbs are used on a ton of different 2 cycle engines and parts are interchangable between several of them.

Check with your local small engine shop and see if they have a used carb or even a used throttle shaft. It may be cheaper than buying the part seperately.


----------

